# Stick topper



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

dont know if its the right place to post this.

So over the weekend I wanted to try my hand at carving a animal head so that in the future i could intergrate it to a walking stick .

so i found a old piece of pine dowel and started carving free hand. The fun thing is that i did not start with any set idea of what i was going to make. kinda like when you scribble a line on a piece of paper and it turnes out to be something cool. Well this turned out to be a eagles head. some would say that carving or sculting is exposing the traped spirit in the medium...starting to belive this.

Hope you guys like it.

Cheers













View attachment 25628


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You're quite a carver. Nice eagle!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Turned out pretty sweet. Well over half the time when I try to carve something, I don't finish it because it doesn't look like what I'd imagined. Maybe I'm just not listening to the wood.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Rodney said:


> You're quite a carver. Nice eagle!


Thank you Rodney.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

dww2 said:


> Turned out pretty sweet. Well over half the time when I try to carve something, I don't finish it because it doesn't look like what I'd imagined. Maybe I'm just not listening to the wood.


 Thank you, I just got lucky I guess. actually sold it today to one of my old clients when I use to make knives. he's going to use it for a bowie handle


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

A fantastic job.

I really liked it.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Xutos said:


> A fantastic job.
> 
> I really liked it.


Thank you Xutos.


----------

